# Dell Support (nach abgelaufener Gewährleistung) - schicken die auch Techniker?



## RubenPlinius (31. Januar 2011)

hallo leute

mein dell notebook ist kaputt (bildschirm funktioniert nicht mehr) - ich habe das gerät (die zentrale steuereinheit) demontiert um einen blick aufs bildschirmkabel zu bekommen
dort hat sich herausgestellt, dass die plastikabdeckung das kabel eingequetscht hat und die öffnen/schließen bewegung letztlich zu dem defekt geführt hat (habe es mit bildern dokumentiert)

ich wollte heute beim dell support anrufen, aber dann habe ich festgestellt, dass es sich (in österreich) um eien 0820 nummer handelt, sprich sie kostet etwas
daher möchte ich um euren rat und eure erfahrungen mit dell fragen, ob ihr wisst, ob dell techniker vorbeschickt, auch wenn man außerhalb der gewährleistung ist (auf gut deutsch, ob ich jemanden zur reperatur "bestellen" kann)
im grunde geht es nur um ein neues kabel und die montage - aber ich möchte nicht ewine kostenpflichtige nummer anrufen und mir eine abfuhr abholen, wenn ihr zb schon von vornherein wüsstet, dass dell keine techniker schickt

wisst ihr wie es um die techniker frage steht?
das notebook ist vor bissl mehr als 2 jahren gekauft worden, also außerhalb der gewährleistung
kann man bei dell techniker/kabel ordern? wenn ja, wisst ihr zufällig wie viel sowas kostet?

ich danke euch für euren rat!


----------



## Caps-lock (31. Januar 2011)

gängige Tarife die ich kenne für Techniker zu denen zu hinfährst liegen zwischen 40 und 80 Euro pro Stunde.
Der Preis hängt etwas davon ab, was für ein Equipment die haben.
Einfacher PC Schrauber = 40 Euro. Jemand mit Elektrofeinwerkzeug und Lötkenntnissen 80 Euro .
Wenn die zu dir kommen ist der Satz mit Sicherheit höher.
Dazu rechne den Dellbonus und die Anfahrtskosten. 

Dann wäre da noch die Frage, warum sie dir helfen sollten. Du hast keinen Gewährleistungsanspruch mehr.
Wenn ich mich nich ganz irre kann man bei Dell sowas auch teuer dazu kaufen, wenn man sich Computer kauft oder? 

Genaueres kann dir aber in der Tat nur die Dellauskunft sagen.

Meine Schätzung für die Reparatur deines Notebooks bewegt sich zwischen 100 und 400 Euro.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Februar 2011)

Also, ich schätze schon, dass bei Dell ca. 80 Euro pro Stunde fällig werden. Dazu ne Pauschale für die Anfahrt, falls er nicht eingeschickt wird und natürlich die Teile an sich. Das könnte schon einige hundert Euronen kosten.


----------



## Ogil (1. Februar 2011)

Jo - sicher werden die Leute von Dell Dir gern einen Techniker vorbei schicken. Natuerlich kostenpflichtig. Wenn Dir allerdings schon die kostenpflichtige Rufnummer zu teuer ist, wirst Du den Techniker sicher nicht zahlen...


----------



## RubenPlinius (1. Februar 2011)

hey leute

also ich hab dort jetzt mal angerufen - zu einem preis ist jetzt noch nichts gesagt worden, aber jetzt wird von dell geprüft ob es sich nicht doch um einen gewährleistungsfall handelt (da das kabel echt brutal von der zentralen steuerungsleiste eingeklemmt wurde, was ein montagefehler ist)

jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was da rauskommt

aber wisst ihr ob man notfalls so ein kabel auch wo anders herbekommt?
sind sowas "standardteile" ode rhat jeder hersteller da seine proprietären kabel?


----------



## Ogil (1. Februar 2011)

Die grosse Frage dabei ist, ob das Kabel ueberhaupt separat ist - oft sind die direkt fest mit dem Display verbunden und werden nur an der Unterseite (halt am Hauptteil des Notebooks) eingesteckt. Wahrscheinlich wuerde Dell dann das Display komplett tauschen. Selbst wenn das Kabel extra ist, ist es leider kein genormtes Kabel das fuer alle Notebooks passt - und somit wirst Du ein Ersatzteil wahrscheinlich auch nur ueber Dell bekommen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Februar 2011)

Dell verbaut doch (fast) nur für sie produzierte Teile. Wenn etwas ausgetauscht werden sollte, wird es bestimmt das komplette Display sein. Wenn es gar nicht tauschbar sein sollte oder das Ersatzteil nicht mehr verfügbar ist, kann es sogar zu einem Kompletttausch kommen.

Also, wenn du gebeten wirst, das Laptop einzusenden, mach vorher mal ein Backup deiner Festplatte.


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Februar 2011)

Ansonsten gibt es auch Notebookreparaturwerkstätten die sowas reparieren können.
Bei meinem alten Notebook ist der Grafikchip abgeraucht und wurde ersetzt.
Das ganze hat 250 Euro gekostet.


----------

